# This is a test to see if I can duplicate error



## Hoot (Sep 7, 2013)

This is just a test for my own curiosity. I have not experienced the tag error.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 7, 2013)

I switched to Version 3 to see if I could duplicate the tag errors. I can't.
Interesting.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2013)

There's a Version 3!?!?!  No one told me.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 7, 2013)

Yep. Scroll all the way down and look to the left. There is a drop down menu to quck change versions.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2013)

I've been using V1.0 because I like the style and it performs better with my browser.  I guess I'll give V3.0 a try.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 7, 2013)

It's not bad. I still prefer V. 1. Easier on my old eyes.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2013)

Hoot said:


> It's not bad. I still prefer V. 1. Easier on my old eyes.



+1!.


----------



## Alix (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm on V3 and I get the error sporadically. Try posting a recipe Hoot. Or a question in a recipe forum, that's where i get it most often.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 7, 2013)

I did a test, on version 2, in a recipe forum with tags and an attachment pic and was unable to reproduce the error.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok...I got that error.
It is definitely related to the thread title. As I understand VBulletin, tags are generated automatically for the title of the thread.
I tried to post a text thread in the Canning and Preserving forum. My original title was "ISO TNT Pineapple - Habanero Jam", which resulted in the exceeded maximum number of tags by 1 error.
I edited the title to read "Need TNT Pineapple - Habanero recipe" and received the same error when I tried to preview my post.
I then edited the title to read "Need Recipe" and was able to successfully preview my post. I did not submit the post.
Somehow the tag generator is generating too many tags, as I have not found a way to manually add tags, although there may be a way to do it. I will see if I can try a few more things to see what triggers this, because it doesn't do it all the time.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 7, 2013)

OK, here are a few results:
Using the title ISO TNT Pineapple - Habanero Jam = error
ISO Pineapple Habanero Jam = Error (no hyphen)
ISO Pineapple Habanero = no error
ISO Pineapple - Habanero = no error
ISO Pineapple Jam = error
ISO Habanero Jam = no error
ISO Pineapple = no error
ISO Apple Jam = no error
ISO PIne Jam = no error
ISO Habanero = no error
The above errors indicate that I have exceeded the maximum number of tags by 1
When I change the drop down box in the "Select Tags, Is this a recipe?" section to "Other" (Meaning not a recipe) I get an error indicating I have exceeded the maximum number of tags by 2, using ISO Pineapple - Habanero Jam as the title.
I wonder if there is a way the user can see the tags. I haven't discovered if there is a way.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 7, 2013)

I get the same results using V.3


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Hoot for your diligence.  I have reported your post so it brings it to the attention of the other Admins, who both know more than I do about the workings of VBulletin.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 7, 2013)

The tests above were conducted using Firefox 23.0.1
I tried the same thing with IE 10
ISO TNT Pineapple- Habanero Jam Recipe = error Exceeded Maximum by 2
ISO TNT Pineapple - Habanero Jam = error Exceeded Maximum by 1
ISO Pineapple - Habanero Jam= no error
The other variations of the title as above yielded no errors.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for doing this,Hoot.  I haven't had any problems today either, using iPad app.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2013)

Hoot, for crying out loud, just look on Google for the damn pineapple habanero jam.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 7, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Hoot, for crying out loud, just look on Google for the damn pineapple habanero jam.


 
But if'n anybody's got a good recipe......


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 7, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Hoot, for crying out loud, just look on Google for the damn pineapple habanero jam.





Personally, I would look for Pineapple Marmalade and add the peppers...


----------

